# Slopestyle for freeride?



## Deacon71 (Jun 20, 2012)

Is anyone using a slopestyle bike for freeride? I pretty much ride freeride only these days, but I've been using a dirt jumper as its my only bike. I live 30 minutes from BlackRock, and I've bombed everything but the really big drops on my HT. I'm thinking a mid travel frame would be plenty for what I'm doing, and allow me to make faster runs. I'm just wondering if it's the wrong tool for the job, or a super fun bike to whip off all the jumps (which is my favorite thing now!).


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I think you're getting overly caught-up in the preconceived labeling/marketing of riding styles. What exactly is "freeride" these days anyway? What does it mean you "only ride freeride" these days? Does that mean you only ride trails with jumps and drops? I don't mean to pick on you but this narrow categorization of what is basically downhill riding at heart has always cracked me up.

Anyway, here's my experience with mid-travel bikes:

They are good for practically anything. I owned several Santa Cruz Bullits over the years and did everything from DH racing to extended backcountry rides to Rampage-style stunts.

I now have a Spec. SX Trail which is still a 7" X 7" bike but is a LOT more enjoyable to climb. Since it is my only bike I do everything on it. Enduro racing, DH, jumping, even XC (just not 30-mile XC rides). Having owned dirt jumper style hardtails in the past, I will say hell yeah, the 7" travel bike is WAY faster on trails. I'd use it for DH racing and not think twice about it.


----------



## Deacon71 (Jun 20, 2012)

I just used the term I was familiar with, no offense taken . When I was younger I pretty much only rode XC. I got into riding skateparks in 03, and didn't touch dirt again until a couple years ago. Now I am really only riding trails with drops and jumps. I would enjoy pedaling up rather than pushing, so I'm open to suggestions. It seemed to me the geometry of a slopestyle frame would still feel a lot like my DJ, but be a little easier on my body. But if it won't climb, it might be the wrong choice.


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm still a bit confused on what you're looking for, but it sounds like an all mountain bike? You basically want to pedal up and the go down, right?

Are you riding at lift assisted resorts?

Or am I completely wrong and you're looking for something like a Scott Voltage FR?


----------



## Deacon71 (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't ride anything lift assisted. I'm looking for no more than a 160mm travel bike. I originally asked about slopestyle bikes, because they seem to be very versatile. I wanted opinions from people that ride them, and use them for DH/FR. Since no one has chimed in, I'm guessing that most people ride long travel bikes. Which is not what I'm looking for.


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

I'm on my third generation (06, 2010, and 2015) of the Specialized Enduro SX and I use it for everything. It's my primary trail bike but it's extremely fun on flowy DH trails that don't have a lot of chunk but if you pick good line it's a little rough but works. I rode it at Snowshoe, Beech, WISP and 7 Springs last year when my fornt axle broke on my DH bike. Still had a great time but realize it's no a DH bike.

Santos















My 2010


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

cookieMonster said:


> I think you're getting overly caught-up in the preconceived labeling/marketing of riding styles. What exactly is "freeride" these days anyway? What does it mean you "only ride freeride" these days? Does that mean you only ride trails with jumps and drops? I don't mean to pick on you but this narrow categorization of what is basically downhill riding at heart has always cracked me up.
> 
> Anyway, here's my experience with mid-travel bikes:
> 
> ...


Got dam took the words out of my mouth.

I don't even know what freeride means anymore. Isn't slopestyle tech freeride now. Or is freeride tech just riding off lines/trails hitting random none built stuff. But then once you build it is that a Slopestyle line.

Freeride trails seem like normal DH courses and Slopestyle courses seem like DJ parks.

Add in 26,27.5, 29. MTB is crazy!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I actually use my M4X as a bit of a do-it-all bike and it's a blast on all but the bigger rock gardens and super long rides. The compact sizing makes it very easy to throw around which is great for having fun but a bit more work on long climbs. It does climb surprisingly well but I have to jack the seat WAY up and even then it's a bit low (I use a 5" dropper post on it). I've ridden it at Angelfire and Deer Valley and had a great time. It's definitely more fun than the hard tail DJ!


----------



## Deacon71 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Offcamber & kenbentit. My main goal is to have a light bike I can throw around like my DJ, with enough travel to take the edge off the rough stuff. Some of the trails I ride have rooty/rocky sections that are miserable on a hardtail. So even 4" out back would make a huge difference.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah, I've been pretty amazed at what you can ride with "only" 4" of suspension. Some of the rougher sections are actually easier on this bike as I find that I can just jump/skim over the rocks with less effort than on the DH bike. Of course that falls apart when you have long sections that just jackhammer you to death :eekster:


----------

